# Sand monitor



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 11, 2012)

I am going to be getting a sand monitor and i realize how big they can get ( up to 1.3m? ) so of course am building an outside pit. I was thinking 3m by 4m but if this is too small what would suit it better? ( It is for 1 adult ). Also for the pit i know the basics of how to construct one but was wondering will colourbond fencing be suitable if it goes 2/3 a metre into the ground with an extra 20cm of mesh below?

(photos of sand monitor pits welcome/encouraged )

thanks scott


----------



## Eddie2257 (Jan 11, 2012)

iv seen lace monitors kept in colourbond fenceing pits with no trouble and that should be fine 2/3 meters under the ground with the mesh!, i dident know the temp were right to keep sand momnitors on the central coast? will there be any other heating?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 11, 2012)

ahh kk was only thing i was really worried about, yeah temps vary heaps on the coast but usualy around 20 so will have lots of extra heating for him


----------



## harleysparks (Jan 20, 2012)

hi teKno can u please let me know of someone selling a sand monitor im looking to buy


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 20, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> I am going to be getting a sand monitor and i realize how big they can get ( up to 1.3m? ) so of course am building an outside pit. I was thinking 3m by 4m but if this is too small what would suit it better? ( It is for 1 adult ). Also for the pit i know the basics of how to construct one but was wondering will colourbond fencing be suitable if it goes 2/3 a metre into the ground with an extra 20cm of mesh below?
> 
> (photos of sand monitor pits welcome/encouraged )
> 
> thanks scott


u could mesh the whole bottom and that way the sides dont need to be dug into the ground . as for extra heating - a warm box/ hide would be easy to makeup .


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jan 20, 2012)

You will need to provide a enclosed area that is dry all year around for your Sand Monitor, and make sure it has access to a sand pit that is 4 to 5 foot square and no-less than 14 inches deep, so it can dig a burrow to rest in at night time and feel secure, the sand pit should be in the dry area of the enclosure and on really hot summer days wet some areas of the sand pit to make it slightly damp, so the Sand Monitor can dig fresh burrows that wont cave in all the time.

l use to keep 3 female and 2 male adult Desert Sand Monitor's ( Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus ) in a outdoor enclosure here in Melbourne metro all year around, the enclosure size was 12 foot long by 8 foot wide by 3 foot high, where the sand pit was 6 foot long by 4 foot wide by 14 inches deep, and each hide box was 6 foot long by 1 foot wide and 14 inches deep. they also had 1 50watt radiant heat panel attached to the roof in 1 hide box only, and 2 x 160watt radiant heat panels buried in the middle on the sand pit 4 inches below the top layer on sand, that provided them warmth on the cooler days and nights outdoor.

Here is a few photos of their enclosure for you to look at and hope this gives you some idears on your new enclosure for your Sand Monitor best of luck.


----------



## ricky_91 (Jan 20, 2012)

just make sure its toad proof if you end up using mesh walls i just run 9mm mush around the bottoms about a metre high


----------



## thomasbecker (Jan 20, 2012)

I've heard of people keeping sand monitors in 4x2x2 and 6x2x2 enclosures when they are around 3-4 years old. I don't know what size they are at this age but would this be tiny or is it appropriate for that size at that age?


----------



## dozerman (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive heard of people being kept in small enclosures, but these people have (allegedly) done terrible things that our society frowns apon. 

Ive kept my sandies in a 6x2x2 for the first year but they need a lot more space now. Unless you feed monitors mush or keep them too 

cool I think you will find most medium monitors will out grow this size enclosure fairly quickly. Check out Reptilian1924s post, Cheers


----------

